# A favourite Rose



## John M (Jun 27, 2017)

This is Rose 'Nicole'. I bought it at Walmart in April for $11.95. I am REALLY pleased with my choice! The blooms are 4" across and they lasted well. In the sunlight, it was gorgeous. It's supposed to grow to 7' tall and I presume about just as wide. Good value for the money, I think!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 27, 2017)

I can see why it would be a favorite. The color is gorgeous.


----------



## abax (Jun 27, 2017)

That's one beautiful rose and it looks so healthy. The only
roses that I can grow successfully are Knock Outs. Not so
pretty as your rose, but they do smell heavenly. BTW, what
do you use to keep the leaves so pristine? This time of year
I always start getting yellowed leaves although I use a fungicide.


----------



## John M (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks guys.

Angela, the plant is still in the tall, square, black, 6" nursery pot that it was sold in. I haven't planted it yet. The foliage is just natural. I haven't done anything to it. It's not been sprayed or treated with anything other than water, daily. Being in such a small pot, it needs watering every day and I'm kind of sloppy with the water hose outside; so, pretty much the whole plant ends up getting wet; although, I do try to avoid the open flowers.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 28, 2017)

Wow !!!! And nice pics !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2017)

that's very pretty


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2017)

Lovely.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 29, 2017)

Very pretty!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 29, 2017)

Elegant! I love the ruffles........


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jun 29, 2017)

Sweet flowers!! I am a HUGE rose fan, involved at the E.M. Mills historic rose garden in Syracuse, NY, I have over 150 different kinds at my house which is a zone 5b. I recommend putting it in the ground, feed a LOT!! And in late November mound up some mulch or so around the crown. If you in a zone like mine (cold), plant the graft union TWO inches under the soil level, it will protect it from freezes and prevent the rootstock from taking over. It will love spreading roots out in a nice organically amended soil if you can!


----------



## John M (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks again everyone. Thanks Cosmic Orchid for the advice. In my area, the first frost is usually in the first week of October. So, I'd probably do the mounding up of mulch in early November. Temps can begin to get very cold at night by then, with some surprisingly warm days. Of course, it's the wide swings in temp in the fall and winter that causes damage and death of many Roses.


----------

